# Automan!



## Jago (Feb 3, 2013)

Greetings all!

After a buddy of mine found the theme from an 80s show I watched when I was a kid, I decided to make an orchestral cover of it. Hope you like it!

http://www.mediafire.com/?yp3jzi8gm35sg


----------

